# Things you don't want for Christmas



## vzank (Oct 6, 2002)

My family and friends almost without a doubt will get me presents that are cooking related. I don't normally give them a Christmas wishlist but I told them two specific things I didn't want for Christmas. Normally when they see a cheezy informcial on late night Food TV they think of me.

1) The Food Chopper. That lil thing that you press down and dices your onions. " It's like having your own prep chef in your kitchen"

2) Those knifes from Chef Tony (Infomercial) Self explanitory.

Are there anything that you tell friends NOT to bother getting you?


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

how about that pancake maker thing?!!! you know the pan you close and flip over? perfect pancakes every time?


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Of course, not all infomercial products are bad. The Cuisinart got its start there I'm told.
But generally speaking, anything that shows a comically incompetent home cook whose life will change for the better with the hany dandy gadget du jour is a bad thing. 
If I happen to mention in passing that I like something and someone gets it for me, that's OK. Otherwise, thanks for the kind thought but I'd like to choose my own stuff.
Happy holidays to all,

Jock


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

No I don't buy products I've seen on TV. When I was a kid my mother wouldn't buy us any toys that were advertised on TV. The only exception was a game called Kerplunk or something like that... We never played with it enough to know how it is spelled.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How about one of those pasta pots with the holes in the lid? Looks pretty cheesy, and I don't mean parmigiano...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

JUST SET IT AND FORGET IT!!!!
Put some heavy duty dishwasher gloves on and pull that puppy put.
The commercials are good for something though, when that old lady-(clap on, clap off) starts running I know I need to start thinking about gingerbread houses again.


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

For some reason, my mother always sends me some piece of 
kitchen cr** I'd given her from when I was a child....talk about revenge! Last year it was a cutting board in the shape of and acorn and some useless old spatula I just end up donating it to someother poor sucker 

Kerplunk rocks!


----------



## vzank (Oct 6, 2002)

I must admit the George Forman grill gets its use around the house. Great for those lazy cooking days or when you want to mark your chicken without setting the grill outside.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

How often do you play?


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

umm,
well actually, I'll have to ask my mother to send it for Christmas....but I do remember leaning into those kerplunk popper things pretty good, a game I would recommend for any child!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Are we talking about the same game?? The stick? the balls??


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Ha! 

Oh, umm, well.....
There were definately a lot of balls richocheting around, but...
I don't remember a stick, 
ARE we talking about the same game?
What does this have to do with kitchen equipment??!!
Really!
I gotta research that one, 
be right back!

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

:blush: :beer:

OOps! My bad, I'm talking about a COMPLETELY different game which I will find the name of for you some day

O.k. I DID play kerplunk, although I don't remember being especially good at it. I think that would be a pastry chef thing. 
I did find this interesting link as well:http://www.cbc.yale.edu/courseware/ms/

   
This is some serious stuff!!

Once again, Happy Holidays to all!!!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I absolutely agree. We got our "hand hammered wok" from TV and it's the best one I've ever owned. 

If you want people to buy something, put it on TV and have someone with an Australian accent talk about it.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Or that proper English fellow with the bowtie!


----------



## georgeair (Jun 11, 2001)

Trouble, perhaps?


----------



## lwunderlich (Jan 10, 2002)

The George Forman Contact Roaster, where in the world do you store the #### thing?
In years past, potato peeler (you know the one that buffs the skins off the potato), pasta maker (extruder), donut maker (kind of a waffle iron). I have a son that thinks if it has a cord I must want it. 
What I really wanted was to have someone take my car to the car wash at least once a month.


----------



## cookinscool (Sep 29, 2002)

actually, The Ronco rotisserie oven is Great! ya know, the "set it and forget it" one. Roasted chickens turn out so much butter than in the over. Invest in one!

Ron


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The pasta pot seems to be very popular....

The pasta pot deluge


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Well, that's always been my main problem, not so much that it's potential junk, but WHERE do you put it??!! 
I've been getting rid of as much past junk as I can to make room for my NEWWWW George Foreman ( no, I am NOT a paid spokesperson) rotissierie thing. 

And yes "trouble" is the game, very good.


----------

